# Keeping weed from drying out



## Ich Will (Jan 14, 2006)

What are some tips on keeping weed from drying out? A couple days after I buy it it usually dries out pretty quick. I usually keep it in a ziplock bag in a little metal container.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2006)

the freezer is one option, but I prefer a tight sealing mason jar.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree with Hick. I find the freezer does not keep it that fresh. 
Camera film canisters work good too. Anything airtight


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 14, 2006)

Imo keeping pot in the freeezer ruins it.
My friends keeps his in a tupperware container in the fridge.
After my harvest, my dried cured weed is packed in large air-tight containers and stashed in the basement.  As needed I take about an oz at a time and put in a tobacco humidor (the kind used for pipe tobacco) and keep it on the entertainment center/coffee table.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2006)

and how does the freezer negatively effect pot?.."IYO". Curious


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 14, 2006)

Ich Will said:
			
		

> A couple days after I buy it it usually dries out pretty quick..


 
Man, I keep re-reading your post and something about what you said makes me wonder what the hell?

Ok, lets be analytical about it, the oil of the plant cant dry out in normal circumstances in a couple of days. Its just not possible. There is another possibility that I sincerely hope isnt happening to you.
Its a nasty little habit of some people who sell pot to mist a pound until it has a significant amount of water weight. If done most effectively, its fool proof. The pot is broke down each morning into whatever size the person is selling that day, and any that isnt sold is put back into the main batch again for bagging the next day after a heavy misting of water. The water is absorbed into the leaf and is virtually unnoticeable unless chemically tested for water content before and after. I once knew a person who bought by the truck load, and thats exactly what he had a chemist do. He caught one, once in awhile. This is where I learned of the trick. He didnt say what he did about it, and I didnt ask.
Someone buys a bag, takes it home and puts a butane flame to it and smokes it. The water content isnt noticed.
However, the bummer about it is that a couple of days later, after the bag has remained open for a few hours, its contents dont weigh what they should and the pot feels a lot dryer and smokes a lot dryer.
Like I said, if your bag is getting way dryer, buy two next time and leave one open for a couple of days and then weigh it again. If its noticeably dryer and lighter, then you may have a problem with the person selling it to you.
Just a word to the wise.
I havent bought weed on the street, (with a couple of exceptions for special weed), in many, many years. Its a wonderful feeling to be out of the street thing. Most of the risk is gone, and I always have the best weed. I havent been out of weed for a couple of decades.
Lets face it; Im just a spoiled hydroponic growing pot head. Thats a SHGPH.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 14, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> and how does the freezer negatively effect pot?.."IYO". Curious


 
Freezing causes a loss of elasticity to any parts of the plant matter that are on or immediatly above the surface of the stem, leaf and flowers. This affect of this loss is shown in breakage. To exagerate the effect, take an entire OZ and freeze it after making sure that no "shake" is on the bottom of the bag. While it's frozen, squeeze the bag a bit and shake it.

You'll notice that you now have a layer of "shake" on the bottom. This has lessened the quality of the weed above the shake.

Of course, the shake will **** you up, so really, there is no loss.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 14, 2006)

I froze weed a few times way back when and found that, when thawed, it'd lost something in burnability and taste.  A chemist friend of mine said it had  something to do with the fact that moisture-rich cells, when frozen, "explode", rupturing the cell walls (since water expands when frozen), and doing something don't ask me I'm the bass player.

Dirty dealers and adultrated weed:
For decades what low-life small-time trailer-park dealers (oz. sellers) would do is take 1/2 pound of super-dry brick weed and pour a 12 oz. coke on it and let it dry out.
Once the liquid had evaporated, the 3 oz or so of sugar remained,; what had been 8 oz. was now 11.  
It made the weed sparkly (but not with resin; with sugar) and made it taste sweet but of course all it meant was that the buyer was paying top $ for sugar.  You paid for 28 grams of pot but what you ended up with is like 20 grams of pot and 8 grams of sugar.
And sugar ain't good to smoke.


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2006)

a reasonable explanation ganja. Thanks.


----------



## sPuN (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll assume you bought your stuff, say it's put inside a ziplock bag. If it dries in 2-3 days, put a slice of orange in there (not touching the chron, just inside the bag) for around 3 hours or so. Should moisturize it.


----------



## Teazintoo (Feb 8, 2006)

my problem seems to be right about harvest time I run out of room to jar everything.WHat I have learned is to let it dry on the line till it "truly" snaps.Tried and true.It seemed too dry to me,but when I didn't I had a mold problem.jSO then there is only one alternative I found and that is to dry it out completely.I didn't or haven't and dont' intend to rehydrate it.If the consumer does so that's on them.it's still killer medicinal SuperSilverHaze & Supercrazy,matter of fact it burns really good this way.It's all smokable and just happy top be smoked!!!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 9, 2006)

Based on my (considerable) experiences, I disagree Teazintoo.

I have smoked the same weed (buds from the same plant) in many conditions--from fresh cut right off the plant (you can do it with a 3-tube hookah) to bone dry, and found marijuana tastes best and has the best effect (stone and taste/aroma/burnability) when maintained at the same humidity tobacco (such as cigars) is stored.


----------



## skunk (Feb 9, 2006)

you  want  my  opinion  ? i  think  you  all  are  on  DRUGS.    LOL.


----------



## Your Moms Box (Feb 14, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> you want my opinion ? i think you all are on DRUGS. LOL.


 
He shoots....He scores! haha I like it


----------



## massproducer (Mar 5, 2006)

This will not help with buyering your smoke but when I dry my buds too long, I put a peice of lettice in a mason jar with my buds and close it up for a day or so, and the buds will absorb all of the moisture from the lettice.  So you will be let with moist buds and a dry peice of lettice, take out the lettice and cure the buds they will be as good as new.  This never fails for me.

Also I do not like the freezer because it frezzes the trich's and the heads will break off very easily leaving the active part of the drug in the shake at the bottom of the bag, as stoney said.

Peace


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2006)

I've used the lettuce trick too, for 'too' dry bud. Works well. No funky taste or aroma.


----------



## skunk (Mar 6, 2006)

i used apple peeling a few years ago and it did well also .


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 6, 2006)

something ive done a few times with small amounts is take the jar into the bathroom with you when you take a shower...take the lid off, hop in the shower, lather, rinse, repeat, hop out and put the lid back on.  it seems to help.  ill do it for a few days in a row until its moistened how i want it.  and as a bonus that damp air really brings out the aroma!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 8, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> something ive done a few times with small amounts is take the jar into the bathroom with you when you take a shower...take the lid off, hop in the shower, lather, rinse, repeat, hop out and put the lid back on. it seems to help. ill do it for a few days in a row until its moistened how i want it. and as a bonus that damp air really brings out the aroma!


 
That reminds me...
Once I invited a girl over for what I hoped would include some horizontal hula-ing.
Had booze, pot, tunes, I was ready. Except that that afternoon I ran out of heating oil so the house was cold.
So I went into the bathroom and turned on the hot shower to warm the place up.
She came over and we smoked a joint then she asked if I could open a window since it was getting kinda humid in the living room by then.
So I did.  Big mistake.
The warm humid air billowing in from the bathroom mixed with the cold air front coming in through the window, and it started to rain in my living room.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG...now that's what I would call "Raining on your parade"


----------



## skunk (Mar 8, 2006)

ganga how do you do horizontal hula-ing sounds tough lol.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

whats a cigar humidor for and would it keep dried weed sticky?


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

hey miss..the "humidor" creates an environment with a stable relative humidity, allowing you to store bud for, 'theoretically', an unlimited period of time while retaining the sticky, elasticity perfectly.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 11, 2006)

At this cigar/head shop they sell these really cheap humidifier 'tablets'.  They are silver and have this absorbent material in there.  You soak them in water for about 15 minutes,  wipe off,  and drop in your jar.  If you never had mold probs with your dry you will not have probs with these tabs.   Actually if you had mold probs you should be making hash anyways LOL .


----------



## JandZ (Apr 15, 2006)

this entire thread was just a great read! haha I love this forum


----------

